# Opinions on my Tennessee Walking Horse mare?



## Rebelwithacause (Aug 7, 2013)

I've gone back and forth about asking for this, but I trust y'alls opinion and would like some conformation critique of my 10 year old Tennessee Walking Horse mare.

Unfortunately, I probably do not have the best photos or angles. I can get some more this weekend if anyone needs to see a specific shot in order to tell. I have had her since December 2014, so she is brand new to me! I just received her papers from the TWHBEA, and she has _excellent_ bloodlines. Just wanting some feedback and information on what areas of hers to work on (if applicable).

A couple of the pics she is pretty sweaty in since they were after a ride. A couple of them show her with a saddle on, which probably hinders a lot of conformation critique, but shows her overall disposition.

Thanks!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

she is a very nice horse. I thought you had posted for a critique before, as I remember commenting on what a nice horse she is in another thread.

really, she's the spitting image of a TWH owned by someone at my barn. so many nice points. what really strikes me is her bone. she's got really good bone, and nicely formed legs.

one thing, the saddle looks like it might be tipping forward on her, and thus digging into her shoulders. maybe a tad too wide in front?


----------



## Rebelwithacause (Aug 7, 2013)

I did post about her before I purchased her (in the "New Horses" section a couple of months ago), good memory! . I did some research on her bloodlines and she comes from some good stock.

I agree about the saddle fit. I have purchased a saddle that fits her, the one on her in that picture was on borrow until I bought one!

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

oh, yes, I remember now. She's a very nice horse. you got a good one!


----------



## Rebelwithacause (Aug 7, 2013)

Thank you, I quite like her!


----------



## Rebelwithacause (Aug 7, 2013)

Not sure if this pic will help either, but grabbed a back/side angle yesterday while brushing her down


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I like her. Please do not EVER tie a horse with a bit up to anything by the reins. With a snaffle bit it's easy to put a halter on top of the bridle and tie with that.
IMHO, she has a strong back, good shoulder, mutton withers (that helps with saddle fit, so it's a good thing), and gaited horses are often camped out, normally a fault but it doesn't seem to affect THEIR movement, plus they are taught to halt and park, so it's in the genes.


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

Corporal said:


> I like her. Please do not EVER tie a horse with a bit up to anything by the reins. With a snaffle bit it's easy to put a halter on top of the bridle and tie with that.


 I agree with this and for some reason didn't initially notice...NEVER do this.

I love you mare though - I think you found a good one!


----------



## Rebelwithacause (Aug 7, 2013)

Corporal-- what does "camped out" mean when you're referring to gaited horses?

Also about the bit, thanks for the advice! Someone at the barn actually stopped me and told me the same thing about the halter so I do that now! Still have a lot left to learn.....


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Usually a horse with good conformation will stand so that the back legs resemble decorative table legs and the hooves sit right below the hip. Many gaited horses will stand like this and will sometimes stand with their hooves further behind. One of your photos has her standing like this tied to something. I don't see this as any problem, but if you go horse shopping in the future and the horse you are looking at stands with both feet stretched behind and he/she ISN'T
Parked
https://images.search.yahoo.com/images/view;_ylt=A0LEVveA3thUKjMAooEnnIlQ;_ylu=X3oDMTB0b2ZrZmU3BHNlYwNzYwRjb2xvA2JmMQR2dGlkA1lIUzAwMl8x?p=tennessee+walking+horse+parked&back=https%3A%2F%2Fsearch.yahoo.com%2Fyhs%2Fsearch%3Fp%3Dtennesse%2Bwalking%2Bhorse%2Bparked%26ei%3DUTF-8%26hsimp%3Dyhs-001%26hspart%3Dmozilla&w=500&h=333&imgurl=%2Fc1.staticflickr.com%2F1%2F94%2F252408616_fa2d0c76e1.jpg&size=118KB&name=252408616_fa2d0c76e1.jpg&rcurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.flickr.com%2Fphotos%2Fjadewolf%2F252408616%2F&rurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.flickr.com%2Fphotos%2Fjadewolf%2F252408616%2F&type=&no=2&tt=120&oid=ee988ea1f62d51445064495c827063db&tit=Tennessee+Walking+Horse+%40+Clarcona+Horseman%26%2339%3Bs+Park&sigr=11g4220n4&sigi=11inrjtu1&sign=10ol4b6dh&sigt=103vg5ole&sigb=139l8h13q&fr=yhs-mozilla-001&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-001
walk away. Parking is for showing but was trained for obedience. A horse with his feet stretched behind cannot move anywhere until he moves his back feet forward, and is, therefore, safe for the rider at the halt.
Hope this helps. =D


----------



## Rebelwithacause (Aug 7, 2013)

That does help... thanks for the link, too!


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

Rebelwithacause said:


> Corporal-- what does "camped out" mean when you're referring to gaited horses?
> 
> Also about the bit, thanks for the advice! Someone at the barn actually stopped me and told me the same thing about the halter so I do that now! Still have a lot left to learn.....


 That's great that you learned not to do that - there is a lot to learn about horses and it's all based in safety. If you mare got spooked (which horses do - it even happens to the best of them, even the most docile) and she jerked back she could injure her mouth unbelievably.

I remember someone at a barn I was at insist on doing up the billet strap (behind the girth) before she did up the girth. When someone pointed out that was an accident waiting to happen she didn't want to change because "that's how she always did it". She was new to horses and didn't realize that if the girth was done up and the horse spooked while tacking up, all would be ok because the saddle would stay put, however if the billet strap was done up and the horse spooked, the saddle would be attached loosely and flopping around under the horse and could cause a terrible wreck. It's all about anticipating what could happen and then doing everything in your power to prevent it from happening.

PS camped out is the back legs stretched back as opposed to standing squarely - some walkers do it so that it's easier to get on them as it makes their back lower to the ground - there are probably other reasons too!


----------



## Rebelwithacause (Aug 7, 2013)

Between hanging out here on the Forum and then spending as much time as I can at the barn, I know that I _really_ don't know much haha. I try to have an open mind.


----------

